# Thread Creation And The Cafe



## Empath

Candlepower Forums is a board specifically for the discussion of portable lighting, and especially flashlights. Because of development of friendships, and the wish to discuss matters with associates of the board, like most dedicated boards, we have an off-topic forum, the Cafe.

The objective of the Cafe is to provide a place of less restrictive topical content, permitting discussion of lighter and sometimes weightier matters, in a manner that permits a comfortable and relaxed atmosphere without concern for whether it fits within the definitive grouping of a particular forum. So, nearly any topic that fits within the family-friendly expectations and within the CPF rule structure, and does not result in the loss of that comfortable and relaxed atmosphere is permitted and encouraged.

Now, the question could be, what is the Cafe not? Well... *the Cafe is not* the definitive forum of CPF, nor is it expected that it would be the primary area of use for any member to participate nearly exclusively. In particular, *the Cafe is not* anyone's personal blog, nor should it be treated or considered so by any member. It should not be used in such a manner that generates a large number of threads in a short time duration simply keeping people aware of one's latest light thoughts, newly found links, games or what have you.

We have, for reasons of bandwidth conservation, discouraged the difficult-to-precisely-define "fluff" postings. These were usually postings that were made in order to increase one's post count. "Fluff" doesn't have to be made for just that. It can also be unrestrained postings of multiple new threads, particularly lacking the CPF dedicated topic of lights, in a manner that consumes bandwidth and screen real-estate in a manner that overwhelms the listings of other member's postings.

The reason this is being mentioned is that we presently do have some members, even entertaining and well respected ones, that have lately converted the Cafe into their personal blogs, posting several new thread topics at a time. Some are multiple threads dealing with their latest interest, jokes, links of interest, and at times multiple threads dealing with closely related topics that could be discussed in a single thread.

So, is there a new rule? Not presently. What it could mean is that you may have several of your threads collected together by our moderators, or you may receive a personal message suggesting a more controlled creation of new threads.

A suggestion....... *Create A Blog*. The vast number of blogs in existence is evidence of a common desire to document a progressive journal of one's interest and thoughts. There is nothing wrong with wanting to do so. But, please, *Create A Blog!* You can use your signature line to show a link to it, but using the Cafe as your journal is straining our resources. We are far beyond the point that we count success as a board by the number of new threads created.

This thread is created a sticky, but likely temporary. As mentioned, cases will be considered and handled as they appear, through both mechanical manipulation of the threads by moderators, and communication with the members of concern. Please don't click on the "report this post" icon, to tell us of a member you think posts too much. That is something we'll determine for ourselves.


----------



## LumenHound

If you don't want a member to create 10 threads a day in The Cafe then tell him. No need to dance around the subject in order to be politically correct. 
Personally, I enjoy the off topic threads. I think they make CPF alot less stiff then other forums and I think those threads contribute to why quite a few folks visit as often as the do.
Everyone benefits from a smile or a laugh now and again.
Sometimes fluff is good. 
Please don't get rid of the fluff.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I agree with LH about not tiptoing around the issue, but there's off-topic and then there's off-ropic. Normal non-flashlight discussion is fine with me. The posting-every-last thought is absurd.


----------



## markdi

any one or thread or post in piticular ?


----------



## Bob_G

My experience in web forums is that there will always be a few members who post almost exclusively OT. Interesting that you're trying to address it here, I don't think I've ever seen it dealt with anywhere else I've been. I wish you luck, but hope some sensitivity used in whatever "moderation" may be needed.


----------



## CLHC

Interesting point(s) here, but fair enough.


----------



## Sigman

Ever since the CPF started "bogging down" a long time ago...staff and members both have brainstormed about conserving bandwith, trying to keep page load times faster, etc...it's a constant battle and every little bit helps, yes?

Why do folks want to finger point and select a certain individual to blame? This is about ALL CPF MEMBERS - Trying to put one individual on a pedestal would seem rude to me, eh? We are all in the same "family" here aren't we? :grouphug:

If the CPF does not offer the content, boundaries, checks & balances that one enjoys, well let's just say not everyone would paint their house the color I've painted mine and leave it at that (whatever the heck that meant - I'm not sure, but I enjoyed typing it!  )

I'm sure there are current and past examples of such "fluff" posts. Post content such as "I've got marshmallows in my freezer" kind of qualifies as something that belongs somewhere else doesn't it? :thinking: 

BTW, individuals responsible for such post content HAVE BEEN TALKED TO IN THE PAST AS WELL AS PRESENTLY - we don't typically come out and say, we had to PM "John Doe" about his posts...again, quite rude eh (no offense to "John Doe" - would make a good member name/handle eh? I bet it's already taken!) ? So you don't have to suggest actions that have already or will be taken. Believe me, it's constant awareness around here...sorry if we don't keep the members informed of every key that's pressed on these keyboards around the world. 

When individuals can't comprehend what is being presented to them or when something is being abused in a larger realm, then sometimes a public post would be warranted aimed at the membership - NOT MERELY AN INDIVIDUAL. 

If there are any individuals that feel they are being talked to here, then examine your own posting habits. If you have questions or think we're talking about you - then PM or email us. Communicate don't complain, help us resolve the issues! Oh, the ole *"Little Red Hen"* syndrome again?

There are lots of forums on the WWW for general conversation without boundaries, checks & balances. CPF isn't exactly a forum of that type now is it? 

Sure, some light heartedness indeed helps break up the seriousness between the lines of technology we discuss by the second around here. I've gotten some really fine laughs with the levity that exists around here....but something like "I found a rock" - give me a break!


----------



## watt4

agree on the blog. folks can put a link to it their sig

http://www.blogger.com


----------



## raggie33

well im not stupid i know this post is in refence to me so ill start a blog and reduce my post here to 1 per every 2 days im sorry i bothered ya all.with my needless post i was under the impresion some enjoyed my post i guess thats un true hey thats ok could be worst


----------



## Pydpiper

I don't think this is a "quantity" issue.


----------



## raggie33

im sure its a quality issue as well ill do it ill conform to the post thats worthy of the board lol if i have any im preety darn boreing i guess.i just started a blog


----------



## [email protected]

raggie33 said:


> well im not stupid i know this post is in refence to me ....



Like Sigman said , this isn't directed at 1 individual... :thinking:


----------



## cosine

Hey raggie, like Empath said I don't think this is directed at anyone in particular. I'm at fault myself, 'cause most of my posts have been in the Cafe. 

I'll read more and post less. 

And raggie, if you do make a blog, you'll get plenty of daily visitors, including me! :wave:


----------



## raggie33

just made the blog its in black i love black


----------



## Empath

cosine said:


> And raggie, if you do make a blog, you'll get plenty of daily visitors, including me! :wave:



Me too!


----------



## CLHC

I did not get the impression that there was sort of a "witch hunt" going on here by this thread being posted. More of like "food" for thought on "etiquettes" and the likes for posting threads within The Cafe—more or less.

Enjoy!


----------



## DonShock

I have noticed several individuals who I tend to regard as vanity "fluff" posters. I just tend to automatically skip their posts and not reward them by upping their "views" count.

If it's becoming a bandwidth problem, the moderators should just delete the offending thread and send an explanatory PM to the person that started the thread stating this as the reason. Eventually, everyone will mostly limit themselves since one of the main reasons for mass "fluff" posting is to get attention. Multiple warnings and banning are sufficent attention for some. If the only response is for the thread to disappear and a single "form letter" type PM, there will be little attention gained.


----------



## LifeNRA

I do not think this thread had anything to do with me because I do not start many topics. It did however make me think about my posting habits. (mods tell me if I am wrong please)

I thought to myself "Well I cannot buy lights right now and I have sold nearly all of the ones I had so what do I have to offer outside of the Cafe?" 

Then I thought about that for a little bit and came up with this.

I can still welcome new members like I used to be good at doing. I can still talk about lights I used to own. I can still talk about lights that I have read about. I can still talk about upcoming lights (I may never own them but I can still talk about them and get just as excited about them). 

So I have posted outside the Cafe more tonight than I have done in a long time.

This thread actually helped me.


----------



## Topper

Multiple beatings has never worked well for me. I have no problem being shall we say "less than a rocket scientist" so ADMIN and MODS feel free to let me know if you have a problem with me I do try to keep my PM box open for PMs
not trying to jerk a chain just pointing out that group beatings never work well. I will stop posting in the Cafe seems like it might have been less stressful for everyone if you just told us not to post. I am not up to trying to second guess as to what I can post so that leaves only two options...post away or do not post in fear of posting out of bounds. Thats my take on this and I will no longer start a post nor add to a thread in the Cafe.
I knew that Butter thing would haunt me. As I have no desire as to being banned I will just stop posting here no big deal. I don't even know what a blog is but thats ok. My PM is still active.
Topper


----------



## raggie33

the blog idea was smart idea hect i talk so much i think i need a door between my keyboard and my mind lol i do have a door but its a unlocked revolveing door ill do all i cann to make better post i love cpf and i will try to be a better member maybe someday ill set up a server and let cpf run on it i try to fiigure it out but its hard


----------



## LouRoy

There is more to life that strict discussions about flashlights. While most of us are here because of flashlights, I have found more wisdom and insight in posts having nothing to do with lights. Some of the most rewarding discussions I have seen have absolutely nothing to do with lumens. 

I came to learn about lights. But the most valuable lessons I have learned here have to do with human kindness and caring about each other. What keeps me here is the amazing community of individuals who care about many things other than lights.

I hope we can continue to tolerate the wide diversity of individuals and postings. It is healthy for us all.


----------



## Empath

Before everyone gets confused by the confused, there has been no complaint about what is posted. The concern is about how many new threads a person starts one after the other. If you get ready to post a new thread in the Cafe, and you've already started a bunch of new ones recently, that's the concern.


----------



## raggie33

im so glad i made my blog i can talk and talk and talk lol but even cooler guess what i have a movie its my faverite movie of all time i was afraid to even post it cause its so difenet but its how i got my name raggie and my email addy so i enetered the movie and after i did profile i saw ya can clcik the movie and it goes to a page of people who put down same movie thats so cool i would of never thought another person saw the movie


----------



## rikvee

Hey raggie, I like your writing style, it's highly individual and not hard to figure out, really.
Enjoy your day mate, I think you :rock:


----------



## Sigman

READ: Let us not allow this thread to get any further out of hand. THANK YOU!

Nevermind, I think the intended purpose of the thread has been transmitted. I'm closing it for now. It may be opened later...


----------



## Empath

A few posts have been removed from the thread, mostly because they were responses attempting to define the topic as being one particular person, and others that were simply personal attacks and responses to the personal attacks. This isn't fitting for an announcement sort of thread. We'll reopen the thread, but let's try to honor Sigman's above stated request.


----------



## greenlight

ill take it easy too


----------



## CroMAGnet

Nice choice to clean up the thread Empath


----------



## Topper

I request more training and instruction. I have no problem admitting I am not up to speed on this. I read two posts I wished to reply to, one as a normal kinda guy and one as a "not a happy camper kinda guy" so I need some help.
I am not trolling or baiting and I did send a PM and I do need help from a ADMIN or MOD so I don't get banned. The take it underground idea has not worked for me. I still got things going on here so popping off is not smart I know that and respect that so a little help would be nice.
Topper


----------



## Empath

Replying to a post is no problem. The concern is about creating a bunch of new threads one after another. A lot of us make a lot of replies to threads, and that's all right. A lot of us create new threads, and that's alright too. Sometimes a few of us create too many new threads in one evening. That's our only concern.

The Cafe is here to enjoy. I wouldn't want anyone to be afraid of replying or creating a thread. You'll have to forgive my writing. Sometimes I say things too complicated.


----------



## raggie33

just wanted to say sorry for over reactin sometimees i do that and now i see what was meant have a great weekend everyone .im about to just relax and eat to much


----------



## Bimmerboy

Topper said:


> I knew that Butter thing would haunt me.




I tried to resist posting in this year old thread just for the sake of LMAO, but couldn't. That line was too good.

Also liked Sigman's "I've got marshmallows in my freezer"... lol.

Good thread, and not just for the humor. _Too_ much fluff does tend to clutter things up a lot.


----------



## Fluffster

Bimmerboy said:


> _Too_ much fluff does tend to clutter things up a lot.


Then I hope I'm just the right amount of Fluff


----------



## fxstsb

Empath said:


> Before everyone gets confused by the confused, there has been no complaint about what is posted. The concern is about how many new threads a person starts one after the other. If you get ready to post a new thread in the Cafe, and you've already started a bunch of new ones recently, that's the concern.


I used to sign in to a blog that purposefully added new post and cross posted just to confuse the reader and keep people from tracking their issues. Is that not counter productive to the membership?
Now I will take exception with the last sentence by asking a question. If a person wants to post a comment or question but is unsure where to post it, are you saying the cafe is the improper place to post it or ask the powers to be where to post it? Maybe you are saying that adding a new theread is a problem.


----------



## Empath

Creation of new threads shouldn't come before one understands a board's makeup, the forums, how they relate and the rules. A new member can read the board and post replies to existing threads, but the creation of new threads should ideally be done by those that have reached such an understanding. Mistakes will be made, but hopefully not because of blindly bumbling through.


----------



## cloverhsu7

I'm a new guy here and want to join this big family. I tend to read more and learn some professional knowledge. Anyway, I enjoy the off topic threads, for it offers me an opportunity to post something, ha


----------



## Empath

Bumped... as an incentive to bring attention to the opening post. It's a sticky, but can apparently be overlooked. :candle:


----------



## Empath

It's been four years, but it's probably about time to bump, and reread the opening post of this thread.


----------



## raggie33

have a nice day


----------

